# Oussama Idrissi



## Andris (21 Marzo 2019)

-classe 1996,23 anni compiuti il mese scorso.

-giocatore molto tecnico e veloce che gioca ala offensiva.

-esploso nel groningen,da gennaio 2018 all'az di alkmaar.

-aveva fatto tutti i passaggi delle giovanili olandesi,a sorpresa ha risposto alla convocazione marocchina.
evidentemente si sente più arabo che olandese,peccato ci starebbe bene in questa nuova olanda giovane.

-già 8 goal e 7 assist in questa stagione in eredivisie,mentre 6 goal e 1 assist in coppa olandese


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2019)

lo seguo da un paio di anni,mi ricorda un po' lo stile di robben.


----------

